# 72V 120V Motor?



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

My ADC L91-4003 motor arrived today! 

Quick question... Every website listed it as a "72-120VDC Motor", but I noticed the label on the motor says "72V". Is it the motor was designed to be 72V but can safely be used up to 120V?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

About all I can tell you is that the motor's brush advance will effect what voltages can be safely used. Wish I could tell you more.

Congrats on getting your motor. You're cooking right along.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> About all I can tell you is that the motor's brush advance will effect what voltages can be safely used. Wish I could tell you more.
> 
> Congrats on getting your motor. You're cooking right along.


Thanks! I wasn't even going to start until January / February of next year. Just too excited to wait any longer.


By the way, does anyone else use the L91-4003 or similar motor? I've got some wiring / mounting questions. (Of course the motor came with no instructions ).


----------



## 92 Escort EV (Jul 3, 2008)

Clint,

I found these two web pages that show motor wiring. They also agree with the diagram in the book "Convert It".
See:
http://www.evproject.com/articles/1/1.htm
http://www.evsource.com/datasheets/netgain/2005_Motor_Bench_Test.pdf


This seems to be standard DC motor wiring and terminolgy for those who know, based on what I found on google. 

And I found this on the Wiki:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2372
This shows the motor wired a little differently. 

On the same subject, the motor I am using in my car is an ADC FB1-4001. As I recieved it used from a private party, it had a jumper from A1 to S1 and I have A2 as pos and S2 as neg. It works this way, but I wonder, is it is OK this way, or should I change it per the diagrams in the first 2 links? (A1 pos, S1 neg jump A2-S2).
Brian.


----------

